# What am I doing wrong??



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm trying to gain weight on a budget...This should change when I am re-employed...Atm, I'm trying to reach 12stone and hopefully on too 13. I don't know why I'm not gaining, but each day I reach about 11.9 and then I drop by the next day to about 11.5. It's really ****ing ****ing me off. I have worked to the size I am from being skinny and thought maybe it was something to do with that...I have no idea, hence the thread. This is my diet, I'm on budget, but is there anything I can do to fix this?? This is just an average day, and I eat about the same everyday, except on rest days when I eat more...What can I do to gain more weight??

07:00 - Porridge with fruit, shake, omega 3, 2pints of water, coffee

09:30 - Toast, porridge with fruit, water, coffee

11:30 - scrambled egg or chicken and rice, shake, water

13:00 - tuna pasta, omega 3, porridge with fruit, water, coffee

15:00 - Pre-workout, shake, HMB - 4days a week

16:30 - HMB, porridge with fruit or something with eggs, shake, water

18:00 - chicken or red meat with pots and veg/rice/pasta, water and omega 3

20:00 - more porridge with fruit, (crisps and chocolate, sometimes)


----------



## Jalapa (Mar 18, 2010)

How long have you been training and eating like this? How tall are you? How old are you?


----------



## BOB1984 (Feb 17, 2011)

i've started drinkin 2-3 pints of milk a day for the extra calories. nuts are also a cheap high calorie snack aswell. plus there full of essential fats


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

im struggling on budget too, peanut buitter is quite good for fats and calories...shop around iceland, tesco etc and ull find they will have good deals on certains foods, or shoplift


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Jalapa said:


> How long have you been training and eating like this? How tall are you? How old are you?


I've been training for 2years and eating properly for a year. I'm 5'9 and 25yo


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

Count your calories for a day and check mate!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

BOB1984 said:


> i've started drinkin 2-3 pints of milk a day for the extra calories. nuts are also a cheap high calorie snack aswell. plus there full of essential fats


Milk? I use about that amount in my porridge throughout the day...never thought about nuts, any specific type mate??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> im struggling on budget too, peanut buitter is quite good for fats and calories...shop around iceland, tesco etc and ull find they will have good deals on certains foods, or shoplift


Lol @ "or shoplift"...those days left with the booze bud ; )...so basically both of ya saying nuts, I'll have to give it go, as above, any specific??


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Just up the calories if you're not gaining. Add extra virgin olive oil to your shakes and food. 130 calories a spoonful.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

Add tablesppon of EVOO with at least 5 of your meails above.. easy 500cals !!!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

JoePro said:


> Count your calories for a day and check mate!


I will do mate, been a year in serious training but training for 2, about time I got my diet right...getting there man ; )


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

http://www.john-hodgson.com/tips-for-gaining-muscle.htm Calculate Your Daily Nutritional Requirements using the link posted as a rough guide , how active are you ? would you be burning off the needed nutrients for gaining thus just maintaining .


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

I was 11,1 start of year mate and went on a big bulk. I did this and put on a lot of mass. Now at 12,5. Little bit of fat but a lot of muscle from following rippetoe ss

7:30 100g oats, 25g whey, 300ml whole milk

10:30 50 oats, 25 whey, 200ml whole milk

12:30 1 large chicken breast with 100g rice

3:30 as 7:30 and 1 banana and 1 tbsp natty pb

Pwo 50g whey and dextrose

7:30 as 12:30

9:30 3 tbsp udos oil and 100g cottage cheese.

About 4k cals a day. Worked very well for me following a good training routine. For first week I added 500ml of whole milk to lunch but stopped as eventually id get too much chub!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

lambert said:


> Just up the calories if you're not gaining. Add extra virgin olive oil to your shakes and food. 130 calories a spoonful.


****ing hell, now thats something that never crossed my mind, doesn't sound too nice though mate??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Asouf said:


> Add tablesppon of EVOO with at least 5 of your meails above.. easy 500cals !!!


You too with virgin olive oil?? will give this a try, although it does sound like a laugh mate...no offence intended...but does sound a bit weird


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> I was 11,1 start of year mate and went on a big bulk. I did this and put on a lot of mass. Now at 12,5. Little bit of fat but a lot of muscle from following rippetoe ss
> 
> 7:30 100g oats, 25g whey, 300ml whole milk
> 
> ...


OKay, so I'm thinking putting evoo in with that, and the gains should be pretty fast and noticable?? I'm just really looking to get huge mate and with my weight the way it is, I'm not going to get there...wait till I'm 40, I'll be back asking how to loose it all, lol


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Evoo or udos oil will do you. If you want to get huge and not worry about bf % then get on a Gomad diet.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?p=2117364


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

robc1985 said:


> Evoo or udos oil will do you. If you want to get huge and not worry about bf % then get on a Gomad diet.


Okay maybe I should think about it alittle more, lol..Gomad diet..., but yeah, I'll give that diet a try dude (not gomad). Just gotta weigh more, can't get gains without it man


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i shove peanut butter in my porrige adds few extra calories to my breakie


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

kingdale said:


> i shove peanut butter in my porrige adds few extra calories to my breakie


Less fruit more peanuts. I'll have to go shopping again, lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

or instead of porrige twice why not have one of the meals as 3 or 4 scrambbled eggs tin of beans bit of cheese melted, couple slices toast plenty calories there


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

kingdale said:


> or instead of porrige twice why not have one of the meals as 3 or 4 scrambbled eggs tin of beans bit of cheese melted, couple slices toast plenty calories there


sounds awryt...that could do for my 9:30 meal dude


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

you flat out need more calories

you for some reason have almost no fat in your diet. fat is 9cals per gram!

eat as little saturated fat as possible, all other types of fat a fine (within reason, dont eat 90% fat!)

as somewon else said milk is great for calories, i drink full fat since im trying to gain weight and hate the taste of red/green

nuts are great, i get 400g of dry roasted nuts from aldi for £1 a pack and there is almost 3000cals in a packet! whenever i snack between meals im eating these nuts. 1/2 pack a day on average id say thats about 1400 calories. nuts have a high (or low i forget) thermogenic value which means it takes more calories to digest them but id say your still getting 6-7 calories per gram you eat.

Also peanut butter is great since its high calorie and easy to eat. maybe swap out some of your porridge for peanut butter on toast on wholemeal bread.

Hope this helps you mate, goodluck!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

You're actually only telling us what you eat, not how much. When you say tuna, for example, is that one can of tuna? If so, then eat two cans. Already eating two cans in one sitting? Eat three.

I understand you're on a budget, but is there something else you can save on, except food? Or, given your current financial situation, maybe now isn't the time to bulk?


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Milk? I use about that amount in my porridge throughout the day...never thought about nuts, any specific type mate??


almonds, walnuts are best. quite pricey tho, mix it up with the EVOO for the fats, just shove it in the shake and down it, thats how i do it.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

DJay said:


> you flat out need more calories
> 
> you for some reason have almost no fat in your diet. fat is 9cals per gram!
> 
> ...


Thanxz bud, I've never really liked peanut butter, but I guess I can't be picky when I need to put more weight on. Nuts and evoo, I'll start this today and hope that I can eventually put the weight on...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Bamse said:


> You're actually only telling us what you eat, not how much. When you say tuna, for example, is that one can of tuna? If so, then eat two cans. Already eating two cans in one sitting? Eat three.
> 
> I understand you're on a budget, but is there something else you can save on, except food? Or, given your current financial situation, maybe now isn't the time to bulk?


It's not an option mate, I have to get the gains I want...I will up the portions, as well as adding evoo and nuts, this should work dude


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

shinobi_85 said:


> almonds, walnuts are best. quite pricey tho, mix it up with the EVOO for the fats, just shove it in the shake and down it, thats how i do it.


Thanxz mate, sounds awryt


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Whats in the shakes?

Do you not like fish? pack of salmon fillets form tescos is 500 calories.

What about cheese slices? Most are 100calories a slice with decent protein...


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

dalboy said:


> Whats in the shakes?
> 
> Do you not like fish? pack of salmon fillets form tescos is 500 calories.
> 
> What about cheese slices? Most are 100calories a slice with decent protein...


CNP whey protien...salmon I don't like but other than that I like fish mate, eat tuna mostly...I usually buy cheese slice for the kids, they'll kill me if I eat their stuff, lol


----------



## DJay (Feb 6, 2011)

I hate the stuff but cottage cheese is great stuff to eat, especially before bed.

Its full of casein protein which is slow digesting and will provide you will plenty of protein when you sleep (sleeping is when you do most of your growth.

Also on that note, its quite important to get enough sleep because thats when you do the majority of your growth. Different people need different amounts of time between 7-10 hours a night usually.

I try to get atleast 8 but some days its just not possilble.

ps. salmon is expensive most of us would be broke trying to bulk on that!


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

DJay said:


> sleeping is when you do most of your growth.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> You grow whilst you rest, what is recommended is proper sleep to help balance hormone levels, to say you grow more at night is very wrong, your body repairs best from about mid-day onwards so long as it is not worked hard, REM sleep creates increased GH but only uses it when high early morning levels of cortisol drop.
> 
> For proper growth to happen you need an increase in insulin, test, GH and IGF-I whilst cortisol drops and Cortisol is at its highest when you wake thus sleep can not be the best time to build, rudimentary biology guys, no doubt bayman will have some weird concept to say eating nowt is best, but trust me you build from lunchtime onwards so long as you have eaten


So let me get this straight, you only "build" from lunchtime onwards?

Poppycock. Rudimentary biology my ****.

Natural cortisol release, i.e that which the body releases to wake you up, is not going to inhibit muscle growth. Do you know when cortisol is lowest during the day? Right before you go to bed, it's part of the signal for you to sleep and part of circadian rhythm in any healthy individual.

Only excessive elevated levels of cortisol are bad.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Off the stalker runs to google and find some pdfs, idiot try an education cortisol counters all the others, until you drop cortisol levels you will not build and cortisol is highest when you wake ABC


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

DJay said:


> I hate the stuff but cottage cheese is great stuff to eat, especially before bed.
> 
> Its full of casein protein which is slow digesting and will provide you will plenty of protein when you sleep (sleeping is when you do most of your growth.
> 
> ...


Dude, I'd be lucky to get a good sleep, we have a 3month old, lol...I do usually eat porridge before bed, maybe I could some cottage cheese, I have alot of things to try out...one of them must work!! lol...Thanxz bud...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

DJay said:


> you flat out need more calories
> 
> you for some reason have almost no fat in your diet. fat is 9cals per gram!
> 
> ...


And why is saturated fat bad for you? Contrary to popular belief any natural source of saturates are fine, do not cause obesity, heart disease, high cholesterol or any other of the crap you hear about in the media. Saturates are important for hormone production, including testosterone!

And It's quite ironic you recommend avoiding saturated fat then admit to drinking blue top milk, which is full of it!

Good advice on the whole barring the above though. :thumbup1:


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> Off the stalker runs to google and find some pdfs, idiot try an education cortisol counters all the others, until you drop cortisol levels you will not build and cortisol is highest when you wake ABC


In English please.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

your lack of progress is not because of your food intake.Your not gaining is due to one of three factors.you have reached your genetic limit(unlikely) your not recovering from your workouts)(unlikely)your not training hard enough(very likely)


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Try doing a degree clown, your knowledge of hormones is about zero, stick to stalking and PM's.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think I should educate myself...I've never thought about sleep being a factor, a few more months and I should be able to successfully get a proper sleep...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> Try doing a degree clown, your knowledge of hormones is about zero, stick to stalking and PM's.


I have an MSc thank you very much.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Who would have guess bayman was lurking around, walked into my trap as per usual, shame his knowledge does not match his ability to use google


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

bayman said:


> I have an MSc thank you very much.


As a horse doctor given what you said about cortisol LOL


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

essexboy said:


> your lack of progress is not because of your food intake.Your not gaining is due to one of three factors.you have reached your genetic limit(unlikely) your not recovering from your workouts)(unlikely)your not training hard enough(very likely)


no mate, It can't be that I don't train hard enough...I train 4 days a week, and I'm very competitive with my mate, so we hit the weights pretty hard man. It's just the weight issue, I just need to gain weight...


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

Please enlighten me. Normal levels of cortisol in a healthy individual do not inhibit muscle growth, only excessive or elevated levels are bad.

It's not my fault you have "issues" as both myself and a mod ripped you a new A-hole in another thread!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol...wtf is happenin here??


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

lee85 said:


> no mate, It can't be that I don't train hard enough...I train 4 days a week, and I'm very competitive with my mate, so we hit the weights pretty hard man. It's just the weight issue, I just need to gain weight...


Mmm.Your confusing volume with intensity.Not the same thing.If your training hard, you likley wont be able to tolerate 4 days a week.Its too much.Do you collapse,in a state of exaustion, after 20 rep squats or deadlifts? iyou should be.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Bayman has more puppets than Jim Henson, shame his knowledge lets him down, basic fact cortisol is highest when you wake and it is impossible for test to work when Cortisol is high, I'm off to let the muppets play. Let the bayman abuse continue from a person how looks like a rake


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> Try doing a degree clowN


You are the biggest up your own ****, arrogant person I have come across on this board. You hate when anybody disagrees with you and are unable to have an adult debate. Why do you think you are superior to everyone else because you have been to UNI. You always have to try and belittle other members and throw insults. Your are a d1ck. IMO.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

kernowgee said:


> The bayman muppets are trying to hide the fact above which bayman tried (and failed) to attack, now the abuse starts. The facts are easy to google. This is not about the truth just baymans ego


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Mmm.Your confusing volume with intensity.Not the same thing.If your training hard, you likley wont be able to tolerate 4 days a week.Its too much.Do you collapse,in a state of exaustion, after 20 rep squats or deadlifts? iyou should be.


I train heavy and aim for 8-12reps mate, well for most. on arms it's 20...all depends the weight, and the length of break...which I've recently correct to just over a min. and shortened my workout to an hour. Give me an idea of what you think is a good workout...


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

Bayman and the Jim henson workshop, you attacked my comment either back up you ignorant comment or be see for the what you are big mouth


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

bayman said:


> So let me get this straight, you only "build" from lunchtime onwards?
> 
> Poppycock. Rudimentary biology my ****.
> 
> ...


Here mods, how many times have I reported bayman for stalking me with numpty comments?

Now he is using muppets to hide his ignorance, he started the abuse not me


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Dont take this the worng way.Your not training hard enough.You train for an hour.Therefore you must be holding back.What equipment do you have acess to?


----------



## CoffeeFiend (Aug 31, 2010)

kernowgee said:


> Bayman and the Jim henson workshop, you attacked my comment either back up you ignorant comment or be see for the what you are big mouth


Patience bro, apologies and ass-owning take time to write up coherently... which ever of the two either of them is brewing up it probally isnt going to appear strait away lol get a coffee


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

essexboy said:


> Dont take this the worng way.Your not training hard enough.You train for an hour.Therefore you must be holding back.What equipment do you have acess to?


You serious? Damn I've got it all wrong then.


----------



## kernowgee (Jan 30, 2011)

There is nothing to counter if you really know what you are talking about

A= Cortisol is always highest am

B= Cortisol is anti test

C= Until Test is higher you can not build

My comment was in fact pointing out you need rest and have eaten so insulin increases but I knew this clown bayman would attack without actually knowing anything himself, he even edited his comment such was the rush to flame me.

He needs to listen to mods and ignore me, I clearly know more about cortisol than he can google with his muppets

Guess given the comment above from CF = two plus two does make four CF. Explains how Bayman is always on hand to attack (keep away)

Fuvk this forum has issue when the truth is avoided to feed one persons ego


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Dont take this the worng way.Your not training hard enough.You train for an hour.Therefore you must be holding back.What equipment do you have acess to?


No offence takin dude...I'm only training the house at the moment...I got my bench, bars, dumbells and 140kg in weights


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok thats fine.You have a training partner, can you squat, chin dip?


----------



## rocky666 (Jul 9, 2009)

simple eat 1000 calories every 3 hours instead of whey get a weight gainer 3 a day one for breakfast one after training and on b4 bed it works i promise you.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm a big believer in less sets, more intensity. I know that people develop top physiques with other methods, but I very rarely do more than 10 sets a workout. If


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

ooops. wrong button. To continue... If I were to do 20 sets I couldn't possibly train intensely enough in sets 1-5 knowing I had 15 sets left to do. Even if I thought I was, subconsciously I would be holding something back to complete those remaining sets. Just my opinion and works in my experience.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Ok thats fine.You have a training partner, can you squat, chin dip?


On certain days I got trainin partner, so yeah squats are done, he's got the right bench for that


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

rocky666 said:


> simple eat 1000 calories every 3 hours instead of whey get a weight gainer 3 a day one for breakfast one after training and on b4 bed it works i promise you.


I've already got this moths supps, if only I was richer dude ; )...but yeah, I'll be counting now and making sure, I'm getting it right


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> ooops. wrong button. To continue... If I were to do 20 sets I couldn't possibly train intensely enough in sets 1-5 knowing I had 15 sets left to do. Even if I thought I was, subconsciously I would be holding something back to complete those remaining sets. Just my opinion and works in my experience.


I see what you mean mate...I let my sets go no higher than 12 usually, but with arms I give them 20reps thats at 20kg though...on standing dumbell curls


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't have any particular rep range as such. Pretty much train each set to failure, but would rarely go over 10 total sets. For example say back and bi's would be two sets of chins, three sets of one arm rows and two or three sets of barbell curls all as heavy as possible to failure. Have a decent rest between sets or I would never get to even 10 sets. You couldn't train this way for long periods but works well for breaking sticking points I find.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> I don't have any particular rep range as such. Pretty much train each set to failure, but would rarely go over 10 total sets. For example say back and bi's would be two sets of chins, three sets of one arm rows and two or three sets of barbell curls all as heavy as possible to failure. Have a decent rest between sets or I would never get to even 10 sets. You couldn't train this way for long periods but works well for breaking sticking points I find.


Whats your rest range between sets?? I will go heavier, I'm lighter cause I want to make sure my form is right, ie, no swinging or half jumping...I was doing that when I first started and I was wondering why I kept getting injuries, lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It would depend on the exercise. If I was doing squats it would be a lot longer than say barbell curls. I usually train for about 35/40 mins max so I guess 3 to 4 minutes between sets. I've got no problem with longer periods between sets as long as the sets are done intensely. When I used to do a bit of powerlifting I quite often fell asleep between sets lol and it didn't seem to do me any harm


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> It would depend on the exercise. If I was doing squats it would be a lot longer than say barbell curls. I usually train for about 35/40 mins max so I guess 3 to 4 minutes between sets. I've got no problem with longer periods between sets as long as the sets are done intensely. When I used to do a bit of powerlifting I quite often fell asleep between sets lol and it didn't seem to do me any harm


Fell asleep between sets??...never heard of that...felt like that...but never done it, lol...Yeah, I take about 5 mins for squats and deadlifts...but I'm trying to lower the time. My workouts used to last 2hours! I thought it was an intense workout, but obviously not...good thing I joined here mate ; )


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Couldn't train 2 hours - would miss 2 meals haha. Check out Mike Mentzer videos on you tube. I used to have a couple of his high intensity books way back when. I tried his methods a couple of times - whole workouts over in 5 mins with negs, forced reps etc till you keeled over. Amazing to try but a huge strain on the system. I've used a heavily diluted version ever since, but different things work for different people and the longer you train the more you'll discover what works for you. All the best with your training mate and keep up the good work.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, lets be kind with the posts chaps.

First if you are not growing then you are either not eating enough, or not sleeping enough, or perhaps even training too hard, or even have work constraints that burn too many of the calories you need to grow.

Cortisol is highest in morning but so is testosterone, so unless you have some condition that is excessive in cortisol production and it is inhibiting testosterone then that could be a problem but I don't see that with your age.

Very hard labor jobs can cause you to burn too many calories but I dont know what you do so its hard to say.

I have not read all your posts so I dont know what your training is.

Can you give me a snapshot of your training?

Your metabolism probably is raging. When I was young I could not gain either, but now that I am older, I have to constantly diet as I have a sit down job.

When I was young, I overtrained, now I get in and do short high intensity workouts and am out within a half an hour.

I would get 8 hours of sleep as well, actually kids that sleep more tend to be leaner, but in your case less activity and a priority on training would be a good thing.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Couldn't train 2 hours - would miss 2 meals haha. Check out Mike Mentzer videos on you tube. I used to have a couple of his high intensity books way back when. I tried his methods a couple of times - whole workouts over in 5 mins with negs, forced reps etc till you keeled over. Amazing to try but a huge strain on the system. I've used a heavily diluted version ever since, but different things work for different people and the longer you train the more you'll discover what works for you. All the best with your training mate and keep up the good work.


Thanxz bud, I'll check that out...all the best with your own training mate


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mingster said:


> I'm a big believer in less sets, more intensity. I know that people develop top physiques with other methods, but I very rarely do more than 10 sets a workout. If


i agree here, if you are spending alot of time doing alot of sets in your home for an hour four times a week using limited rest then I think you need to modify your training, or cut out a day.

Stick to basic compound exercises (multi joint), this will have you out of the house in less time with more time between sets burning less calories and getting more bang for your buck.

I do only 8 sets for chest, and failure at my last working sets per exercise. Once you go past failure put in a fork you are done, no need for drop sets, super sets or anything, take it to failure and then you go do something else.

You are probably doing too much volume, not enough intensity and not enough compound exercises.

Do you do heavy dead lifts and squats?


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

hackskii said:


> i agree here, if you are spending alot of time doing alot of sets in your home for an hour four times a week using limited rest then I think you need to modify your training, or cut out a day.
> 
> Stick to basic compound exercises (multi joint), this will have you out of the house in less time with more time between sets burning less calories and getting more bang for your buck.
> 
> ...


8set. So say chest you'd split up the sets, like bench press and barbell press or fly's?? I usually workout heavy but recently it;s been low to heavy weights, 6sets (2ets on each stage of of weight). I do the same with squats and deadlift...but what I'm seeing here is that I should really be just going for heavy??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Ok, lets be kind with the posts chaps.
> 
> First if you are not growing then you are either not eating enough, or not sleeping enough, or perhaps even training too hard, or even have work constraints that burn too many of the calories you need to grow.
> 
> ...


Missed this...yeah, I train 4days a week...rough guide....Mon:Arms, as last post, same kinda pyramid sets, it's actaully the same for chest, shoulders and legs and back...Unfortutantly I'm not employed dude...at the moment, and my sleep is not as good due to a new born...that'll be better in a few months.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You need sleep.

This is an old post I wrote pretty long ago, it is long but it kind of explains things a bit.

Tips for teenagers wanting to start bodybuilding.

First of all I wish I had some information when I started out.

I was 15 years old when I first started training, for the most part I just watched the football players in school.

Sure they had some direction from the coaches and this is why I tried to copy them.

But bodybuilding is a different training philosophy than football training (American Football).

Bodybuilding in itself is not just lifting weights but we will focus on that here. It is a balance of diet, exercise and rest.

To make it simple, you grow when you sleep and not in the gym.

The idea is very simple, you stimulate the muscle, and let the body adapt to the stimulation you have given the muscle.

If you are eating and sleeping in theory you should grow.

This all can be shortchanged by not getting enough food, or not getting enough rest, these two things will hinder the body's recovery and growth.

Overtraining is another obstacle that most people will do without even knowing it, in the normal thinking of things, more is not better here.

Ok, best advice I can give for anyone starting out would be to stick to basic compound movements. Compound movement's mean that the exercise has more than one joint.

For instance leg extensions have one joint movement (knee), whereas squats will have knee, hip, ankle, etc.

What are basic compound exercises?

Squat, dead lift, military press, pull up's, bench press, incline press, bar dips, rowing exercises, etc.

You can not go wrong by choosing all of the above in your workout routine.

Notice that curls and triceps are not included there?

That is because they are an isolation movement and not a compound movement.

Every one of those in some way or another hit arms, for instance. Bench will hit chest, front deltoids and also triceps. Military press will hit triceps, so will dips. Actually those three exercises will hit the whole tricep.

Now that we have the basic compound exercises identified, we will figure out what rep range we want to use. I have found that a rep range of between 8 to 12 reps to work very well for most people, some may like less reps, some may like more, but we will stick to those for now as 70% of your 1 rep max will work 90% of both slow and fast twitch muscles. Or in simple terms, it will work all your muscles, which is what we want.

Remember these rep ranges are on your own with no help from someone else, if you need help to get to your 8th rep, then you are going too heavy.

It is often said, control the weight or the weight will control you.

What does this mean?

This means that you choose a weight you can do comfortably without having to cheat or ask for help to execute the exercise. It is a good idea to use the full range of the movement and not do half reps, or cheat reps. This is not only good practice but also will help you to avoid injury.

I know it looks good using big weights in the gym and others are watching you, but if you use a weight you can handle, over time you will get stronger, and what you lift tomorrow will be more than you lift today.

It is a good idea to write your lifts down to compare from week to week or month to month. Once you have a weight you do more than 12 reps with, next week, you will add some weight to the bar and probably take you back down to the 8 rep mark.

Remember Rome was not built in a day and neither was Arnold.

Now that we have the exercises down, the rep range down, let's focus on how many exercises for each body part. I myself like to work with about 3 different exercises per body part, for instance, I like to do bench, inclines and dips for chest, pull downs, bent over rows, and dead lifts for back. I occasionally do add another rowing exercise to that due to most people do too much pushing and not enough pulling exercises.

Remember the bigger muscle groups will generally have more exercises than let's say the smaller muscle groups like let's say biceps. For some reason biceps tend to get more attention than most other muscle groups. Arms in particular seem to be everyone's favorite to work. It might sound strange that many don't even work arms directly as they get hit with all the compound lifts. So, not only should they not be the main focus, but they should be the least focus. Arms will grow if you do compound exercises period. Yes it is ok to do some arm work but it is not priority.

So, let's think of the bigger muscle groups as having between 3 to 4 different exercises per large group and 2 exercises for the smaller muscle groups.

Never neglect working your legs.

Most think that weight lifting is either pushing (concentric) the weight up, or pulling (concentric) the weight down. Yes, muscles do contract and this is called the concentric part of the movement. An example of this is the bench press where one was to push the weight off of the chest; this is called the concentric part of the exercise.

Many will let the weight just drop with little resistance. But doing any lift this way cheats you out of half of the benefits of the exercise.

The eccentric part of the bench press would be controlling the weight on the way down (giving resistance) to force the muscle into a stretched contraction, or lengthen under tension.

This eccentric part of the exercise actually causes the muscle to have greater soreness.

Using both the concentric and eccentric part of each lift will offer greater gains in strength and muscle size then not using both.

So, next time you are in the gym, use those basic compound movements, utilizing both concentric and eccentric parts of the exercise, shoot for 3 to 4 max exercises for the big muscle groups, and 2 exercises for the smaller muscles.

Try to keep the rep ranges between 8 to 12 reps, if you can't get 8 you went too heavy, if you can do more than 12 you are too light.

Try and get at least 8 hours of sleep and take rest days when you feel fatigue.

Muscle takes time to develop, it is not something that happens over night, it takes along time, be patient.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Thanxz for that dude, that was interesting and simple to read. mostly my sets are like that, and correct. But I'll have to write a new routine now and use this. Nothing I can do about the sleep yet, just have to wait till the baby grows up or I invent an off switch dude, lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

kernowgee - you dont really know a lot.

The body repairs when it is at rest that is true and higher insulin levels will help suppress cortisol which is part of why eating properly after workouts is necessary (to release insulin to transport nutrients and recover)

However your body DOES recover during sleep as well and GH is released during REM sleep which is anti catabolic. In fact on of GH's primary functions is anticatabolic action to preserve muscle tissue so saying that you dont recover in sleep is not correct.

Consuming correct nutrients before bed such as a small complex carb meal and a good blend of BCAAs, EAAs and Glutamine will release a small amount of insulin and also help to release GH later on in sleep.

Now onto more important matters - 7 day ban for being a child. learn to communicate or be banned permanently


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lets not forget testosterone is higest apon awakening in the morning.

If cortisol was an issue just a glass of orange juice will curb that from the rise in blood sugar triggering a responce from insulin.

Using cortisol blocking herbs and supplements is not a good idea, this could disrupt the ballance of hormones and that one is a fight or flight hormone.

Our little dog has addisons disease, she does not produce cortisol, she is taking a corticol steroid and if she does not then she will die with any stress at all.

Nasty disease, poor thing costs us over a hundred dollars a month just for shots and pills. No shots and no pills equals death.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Lets not forget testosterone is higest apon awakening in the morning.
> 
> If cortisol was an issue just a glass of orange juice will curb that from the rise in blood sugar triggering a responce from insulin.
> 
> ...


Thats a **** story mate...poor dog...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

lee85 said:


> Thats a **** story mate...poor dog...


Tell me about it, she has been on deaths door for years and it still costs me over a hundred bucks a month for her and her meds.

That has to be the most expensive dog ever.


----------



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

ive just read your diet and it seems like you doing good in that department, i am also trying to hit the 12stone mark as i fell ill and went down to 10stone im now a few pounds away from 12stone and it only took 2 months, what i would recommend is that u keep cardio to a minimum and dont over do it on the workouts and aim at doing 6 to 8 reps max, and try to fit in bench press, squats, deadlift, military press each week but try to keep your rep at 6 to 8 you shudnt be able to do anymore after u hit your 6th or 8th rep, just try to focus on consuming calories and not burning them and you should easily get to 12 stone


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Im unemployed at the minute but find that if i shop in tesco's and lidl the following bulking plan which has worked wonders for me, can be afforded for the week

1) 75g Weetabix, 2 scoop Portein Shake

2) 250g chicken breast, 70g Pasta, 3 spoon of peanut butter

3) 250g chicken breast, 70g Pasta

4) 2 scoop Protein Shake, Apple or 2 bananas

5)Tuna can or 300 Cottage Cheese

6) 6 Boiled eggs, 2 handful of Almonds

7) 1 Scoop of Portein Shake, 3 spoonful of Peanut Butter

If theres a dinner going, it'll be a 8th meal


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Tell me about it, she has been on deaths door for years and it still costs me over a hundred bucks a month for her and her meds.
> 
> That has to be the most expensive dog ever.


That is mate...but I understand you gotta do for your dog what ya can...is the dog in pain??


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

chris6046 said:


> ive just read your diet and it seems like you doing good in that department, i am also trying to hit the 12stone mark as i fell ill and went down to 10stone im now a few pounds away from 12stone and it only took 2 months, what i would recommend is that u keep cardio to a minimum and dont over do it on the workouts and aim at doing 6 to 8 reps max, and try to fit in bench press, squats, deadlift, military press each week but try to keep your rep at 6 to 8 you shudnt be able to do anymore after u hit your 6th or 8th rep, just try to focus on consuming calories and not burning them and you should easily get to 12 stone


I've started Ripptoe, abit late, but should still get the benifits...also I've hit the 12stone mark now for 13, lol...not to fast though ; )


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

barsnack said:


> Im unemployed at the minute but find that if i shop in tesco's and lidl the following bulking plan which has worked wonders for me, can be afforded for the week
> 
> 1) 75g Weetabix, 2 scoop Portein Shake
> 
> ...


Took advice and got the the weight up dude...talking about eggs, I scramble mine, does this affect the nutritional value of your meal??


----------



## chris6046 (May 2, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I've started Ripptoe, abit late, but should still get the benifits...also I've hit the 12stone mark now for 13, lol...not to fast though ; )


haha if ur metabolism is anything like mine gaining weight is a pain in the ass, i am also aiming for 13 stone for the summer, good luck pal


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

chris6046 said:


> haha if ur metabolism is anything like mine gaining weight is a pain in the ass, i am also aiming for 13 stone for the summer, good luck pal


Lmfao, it may be mate...good luck to you also, let me know how you get on...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> I've started Ripptoe, abit late, but should still get the benifits...also I've hit the 12stone mark now for 13, lol...not to fast though ; )


Congratulations Lee. Took me nearly a year to get to 14 stone many moons ago, then within 4 months I was over 15. It was as if all that eating had stored up into a crazy growth spurt. All natty in those days, too.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Congratulations Lee. Took me nearly a year to get to 14 stone many moons ago, then within 4 months I was over 15. It was as if all that eating had stored up into a crazy growth spurt. All natty in those days, too.


Thanxz mate. Weight staying steady on 12, so thats good. Glad I came on this site or I probably wont be getting anywhere. Sometimes you think you got it figured and then a rock falls ontop of you, lol...I'm a natty at the mo, been considering gear, but the reading I'm doing is outweighing the pro's atm. Out of interest, what was your weight before the year before the 14st??


----------



## Geonix (Apr 4, 2011)

Aint read above but the best nuts you'r get are almonds and brazil nuts, brazil nuts for some reason naturally increase testosterone slightly, several studies supporting it, google.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

lee85 said:


> Thanxz mate. Weight staying steady on 12, so thats good. Glad I came on this site or I probably wont be getting anywhere. Sometimes you think you got it figured and then a rock falls ontop of you, lol...I'm a natty at the mo, been considering gear, but the reading I'm doing is outweighing the pro's atm. Out of interest, what was your weight before the year before the 14st??


Was always about the 13 stone mark until I was 21. Used to do most sports but then decided weights was for me. Took a year to get to 14 stone and eventually got to 16. Trained natty for nearly seven years before going the whole hog and stuffing myself full of AAS for the next decade. Did a lot of powerlifting comps and even did 4/5 strongman events in the 90's when they were desperate for people to make the numbers up  Was 18 stone 12 for my last show. Been natty again now for best part of ten years and still enjoy my training just as much. Weighing in at around the 16 stone mark these days. Don't be in a hurry to take AAS, you've plenty of time to make informed and sensible decisions.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

NickDuffy said:


> Aint read above but the best nuts you'r get are almonds and brazil nuts, brazil nuts for some reason naturally increase testosterone slightly, several studies supporting it, google.


Interesting, will give it read up dude...thanxz


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Was always about the 13 stone mark until I was 21. Used to do most sports but then decided weights was for me. Took a year to get to 14 stone and eventually got to 16. Trained natty for nearly seven years before going the whole hog and stuffing myself full of AAS for the next decade. Did a lot of powerlifting comps and even did 4/5 strongman events in the 90's when they were desperate for people to make the numbers up  Was 18 stone 12 for my last show. Been natty again now for best part of ten years and still enjoy my training just as much. Weighing in at around the 16 stone mark these days. Don't be in a hurry to take AAS, you've plenty of time to make informed and sensible decisions.


[email protected] numbers up...thats still impressive though mate making it there. So what you doin now, shows?? or just training?? I'm reading up on the gear, but abviously want to see how I get on naturally first. I'm no where near the size I want to be, but I got patience to get there man. The missus is okay if I do go that road, but I'm thinking it may be a few more years down the line...I really don't know yet...


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, there wasn't many people doing strongman then so they'd grab a load of powerlifters and olympic lifters to literally make the numbers up. Quite a few of the olympic lifters did well cos they had much better stamina for the events where you had to run backwards and forwards with milk churns and the like. Strongmen are much fitter these days. I did my last powerlifting meet in 1999 and have just trained for myself since then. Can't see me ever stopping now, it's in the blood. I had some bad disc problems bout three years ago and have had to adapt my training since then but there's always something you can do and progress with. I haven't anything against taking gear, used to love it, but the best thing I did training wise was the six or seven years I trained natty first - as I say there's no rush. Having said that, I'm ancient these days and am sometimes tempted to replace natures ever dwindling supply of hormones lol.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

just put it with any food when your cooking or in any sauces you make, ground flax is good for calories too


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, there wasn't many people doing strongman then so they'd grab a load of powerlifters and olympic lifters to literally make the numbers up. Quite a few of the olympic lifters did well cos they had much better stamina for the events where you had to run backwards and forwards with milk churns and the like. Strongmen are much fitter these days. I did my last powerlifting meet in 1999 and have just trained for myself since then. Can't see me ever stopping now, it's in the blood. I had some bad disc problems bout three years ago and have had to adapt my training since then but there's always something you can do and progress with. I haven't anything against taking gear, used to love it, but the best thing I did training wise was the six or seven years I trained natty first - as I say there's no rush. Having said that, I'm ancient these days and am sometimes tempted to replace natures ever dwindling supply of hormones lol.


lol, there does come a day mate...sounds like you've enjoyed your life bud...good to see you adapted when you got your injury, I know people who got an injury and used that as the excuse to not do anything, lol...I worked for a guy ex-boxer, 56, fused spine, and who run 2 businessess and one of them was working on boats and he could lift nearly as much as me...well more since it was a few years back, I respect that man, people who just get on with it...I'm a moaning cvnt, lol...Training is pretty much my life now, got into it a bit late, I think thats my only reason for considering gear, a bit of a catch-up...but as I said it will be a bit down the line if I do...for now I'll learn and train...and hope my kids will follow in my footsteps...what am I saying, theres no democracy in this house, lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

So you're saying your missus is a tyrant? Lol, mine too. My youngest lad has just started training this year. I've given him advice but I've no idea if he takes any notice. Ah, well, such is life. I just stick a bicep in his face and laugh like a loon so hopefully I'll wind him up enough to train well


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> So you're saying your missus is a tyrant? Lol, mine too. My youngest lad has just started training this year. I've given him advice but I've no idea if he takes any notice. Ah, well, such is life. I just stick a bicep in his face and laugh like a loon so hopefully I'll wind him up enough to train well


Absolutly, the only woman to keep me in line...I'll go for the embarresing road with the kids, and if their anything like me, they'll wanna get big just to get a good few in, lol!! How's his training going?? I'm quite a young dad, 4 boys though...you'll be lucky if he ever say's he listened...but we know they did, lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I think he listens but would never admit that he does. He's at sixth form college in Newcastle and trains in his dinner break. Been doing it for bout three months now so hopefully he has the bug. He's a skinny young'n so needs lots of squats  The day he comes home and says he likes squats will be the day I know he's cracked it. Not holding my breath tho lol.


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mingster said:


> Yeah, I think he listens but would never admit that he does. He's at sixth form college in Newcastle and trains in his dinner break. Been doing it for bout three months now so hopefully he has the bug. He's a skinny young'n so needs lots of squats  The day he comes home and says he likes squats will be the day I know he's cracked it. Not holding my breath tho lol.


Lol, mate one day you're going to turn around to a man mountain and cry with pride...


----------

